# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Jeu de management

## brizy

Bonjour  tous,

Je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit pour poster mon message, sinon vous pouvez le dplacer au bon endroit, merci.

Je ne suis pas un as de la programmation, loin de l mais j'ai quelques bases quand mme.

Je suis aussi passionn de jeux de management sportif et plus particulirement du jeu Football Manager qui doit tre un des meilleurs sur le march.

Seulement voil je me pose plusieurs questions concernant le fonctionnement d'un tel jeu. Je suis assez curieux sur le moteur du jeu, comment fonctionne par exemple la simulation des matchs ?
Ce sont des algorithmes qui prennent en compte les caractristiques des joueurs ainsi que les formes ?

Avec quel langage est dvelopp un tel jeu ? Ce doit tre un boulot monstrueux tant ce type de jeu est complet...

Si quelqu'un arrive  clairer ma curiosit, je vous remercie d'avance  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Je suis aussi passionn de jeux de management sportif et plus particulirement du jeu Football Manager qui doit tre un des meilleurs sur le march.


sur le march depuis 1993. equipe assez nombreuse. Couts importants. Ils ont effectivement intert  tre bons.




> Seulement voil je me pose plusieurs questions concernant le fonctionnement d'un tel jeu. Je suis assez curieux sur le moteur du jeu, comment fonctionne par exemple la simulation des matchs ?
> Ce sont des algorithmes qui prennent en compte les caractristiques des joueurs ainsi que les formes ?


Tout est algorithme. Je n'ai aucune ide de leurs algos exacts, mais tout ce qui se passe sur les donnes du jeu, ce sont fatalement des algorithmes - et leurs paramtres. Par donnes du jeu j'entends droulement du match, caractristiques des joueurs, lments financiers, enfin, tout ce qui constitue autre chose qu'un affichage pur et dur(dans le cas de FM, maigre en affichage, sans doute 99% du code).




> Avec quel langage est dvelopp un tel jeu ? Ce doit tre un boulot monstrueux tant ce type de jeu est complet...


Il me semble que FM est en C ou C++, de mmoire. Et oui, le boulot est monstrueux, sur les algorithmes, mais aussi sur leur quilibrage. Par exemple, sur une version, il peut arriver qu'un avant centre aie surtout besoin de jeu de tte pour peser, ce qui rend Kevin Gameiro inutile. Puis un correctif va rduire l'impact du jeu de tte, et rendre Guillaume Hoarau inutile. Etc.....

----------


## brizy

Merci beaucoup pour tes prcisions  :;): 

Effectivement je pensais bien qu'avec toutes ses donnes concernant les joueurs, clubs etc... le jeu tait constitu en grande partie d'algorithmes.

Je suis un dbutant en programmation, j'ai simplement des bases en C et Java.
Je ne suis pas trs fort en mathmatique mais je suis trs intress par a.

J'ai beaucoup de mal  concevoir comment  partir d'un algorithme on peut arriver  simuler ce genre de jeu.

Merci encore pour ta rponse  :;):

----------


## kinaesthesia

Un algorithme ce n'est rien d'autre que de la logique pur et dur, donc pour simuler un match de foot il suffit d'imaginer cette logique avec tous les paramtres  prendre en compte et pouf a fait un algorithme.

Le plus dur tant qu'il y a beaucoup de paramtres et que chacun  un "poids" diffrent sur l'algorithme (bah oui, la stat de force du tir est plus importante pour marquer un but que de savoir si le joueur  bien regarder la TV hier).

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> J'ai beaucoup de mal  concevoir comment  partir d'un algorithme on peut arriver  simuler ce genre de jeu.(.../...)


Ce n'est pas UN algorithme. Ce sont des palanques d'algorithmes. Un algorithme pour dterminer les caractristiques du joueur  la cration. Un algorithme pour determiner l'volution des caractristiques(suivant l'entrainement, le potentiel, et l'exprience). Un algorithme pour dterminer la valeur du joueur(en fonction de son ge, sa rputation, son potentiel, ses caractristiques). Un algorithme pour detecter tout ce qui se passe quand on avance d'une journe.

Et tout ceci est encapsul dans une programmation modulaire(probablement objet, a s'y prte pas mal). Par exemple, si on detecte un changement de mois, on va scanner tous les joueurs, et leur appliquer l'algorithme d'volution des caractristiques. Etc.....

Plus le programme est complexe, plus il ncssite une architecture solide base sur des routines. Dans le cas d'une programmation objet, la routine, c'est la mthode.

C'est indispensable car nul n'est assez intelligent pour faire rentrer un logiciel complet dans son crne(mme John Carmack). Par contre,  un moment donn, on peut faire rentrer une routine pas trop grosse, sans oublier sa place dans l'architecture. L'algorithme de tir des pnalties sera utilis dans deux cas, les fautes dans la surface et les coups de pied de but en fin de prolongations, mais crit une seule fois. C'est une des innombrables briques unitaires qui composent Football Manager.

Au final, programmer, c'est fabriquer les briques(chaque routine contenant un algorithme), et les assembler. Et debugguer, videmment. Chaque brique est unique, souvent complique, et son assemblage avec les autres n'a rien d'vident.

----------


## brizy

> Un algorithme ce n'est rien d'autre que de la logique pur et dur, donc pour simuler un match de foot il suffit d'imaginer cette logique avec tous les paramtres  prendre en compte et pouf a fait un algorithme.
> 
> Le plus dur tant qu'il y a beaucoup de paramtres et que chacun  un "poids" diffrent sur l'algorithme (bah oui, la stat de force du tir est plus importante pour marquer un but que de savoir si le joueur  bien regarder la TV hier).


Merci pour ta rponse  ::): 
Oui c'est bien ce que je pensais, chaque caractristique est plus ou moins importante dans les algorithmes.




> Ce n'est pas UN algorithme. Ce sont des palanques d'algorithmes. Un algorithme pour dterminer les caractristiques du joueur  la cration. Un algorithme pour determiner l'volution des caractristiques(suivant l'entrainement, le potentiel, et l'exprience). Un algorithme pour dterminer la valeur du joueur(en fonction de son ge, sa rputation, son potentiel, ses caractristiques). Un algorithme pour detecter tout ce qui se passe quand on avance d'une journe.
> 
> Et tout ceci est encapsul dans une programmation modulaire(probablement objet, a s'y prte pas mal). Par exemple, si on detecte un changement de mois, on va scanner tous les joueurs, et leur appliquer l'algorithme d'volution des caractristiques. Etc.....
> 
> Plus le programme est complexe, plus il ncssite une architecture solide base sur des routines. Dans le cas d'une programmation objet, la routine, c'est la mthode.
> 
> C'est indispensable car nul n'est assez intelligent pour faire rentrer un logiciel complet dans son crne(mme John Carmack). Par contre,  un moment donn, on peut faire rentrer une routine pas trop grosse, sans oublier sa place dans l'architecture. L'algorithme de tir des pnalties sera utilis dans deux cas, les fautes dans la surface et les coups de pied de but en fin de prolongations, mais crit une seule fois. C'est une des innombrables briques unitaires qui composent Football Manager.
> 
> Au final, programmer, c'est fabriquer les briques(chaque routine contenant un algorithme), et les assembler. Et debugguer, videmment. Chaque brique est unique, souvent complique, et son assemblage avec les autres n'a rien d'vident.


Vraiment merci pour toutes tes prcisions  :;): 
Je comprends bien mieux un peu comment a tourne dans ce genre de jeu.

----------

